# Wilier Tristina (240 Miles old) full CF swap for a mint MB



## Sully (10 Oct 2010)

Hi all, after Years of road running, and the rigors of it on my body I decided to pack up, buy a road bike and start cycling, thats what I thought anyway, the truth is my lovely bike has sat in my garage for the last 14 Months, it's only had 240 miles, yep 240 miles (GPS) like everything I always go over the top, I paid £1,400 for it, it's a Wilier Tristina, all cf, with compag Centaur gears, and Compagbrakes etc, this is a stunning bike, it rides beautifully, I'd like to swap for a good quality mountain bike.
I'd usually go out and get myself one and leave the road bike in the garage, but times are a little tough as we are renovating our house, I give my word, this bike is in mint condition, never ever seen rain, Im 5'10 and bikes perfect for me, cant remember the frame size but if anyone remotly interested, I'd obviously find out, so.......anyone want a swap ?
Thanks,
Craig
Nottingham.


----------



## Alan Whicker (11 Oct 2010)

Sully said:


> Hi all, after Years of road running, and the rigors of it on my body I decided to pack up, buy a road bike and start cycling, thats what I thought anyway, the truth is my lovely bike has sat in my garage for the last 14 Months, it's only had 240 miles, yep 240 miles (GPS) like everything I always go over the top, I paid £1,400 for it, it's a Wilier Tristina, all cf, with compag Centaur gears, and Compagbrakes etc, this is a stunning bike, it rides beautifully, I'd like to swap for a good quality mountain bike.
> I'd usually go out and get myself one and leave the road bike in the garage, but times are a little tough as we are renovating our house, I give my word, this bike is in mint condition, never ever seen rain, Im 5'10 and bikes perfect for me, cant remember the frame size but if anyone remotly interested, I'd obviously find out, so.......anyone want a swap ?
> Thanks,
> Craig
> Nottingham.



Hi craig,

my brother might be very interested!

Can you let me know the frame size?

Cheers


----------



## Sully (12 Oct 2010)

Hello mate, wasnt sure, so looked on utube, said to measure from the centre of the crank arm to the top of the frame (where the seat is) if this is correct it's "18" inch's, I am 5 "10 and it's comfortable for me, but then again, I dont know any other, like I said, Ive not got the first idea, I was a very keen runner, kept getting injured, so I asked a good friend his advice and he has a Wilier Tristina among others and he said it was a great bike, recommended I got a cf as I intended todo lots of mileage, unfortunately, Ive wimped out and currently getting fat while the bike is under a tarp in my garage, forgot to say, gears, etc are all Compag Centaur, paid and got some Keo cf pedals, had it all set up by a bike shop in Derby (think it's called Mercian cycles, give my word, this bike has not done anything and is totally wasted,
by all means call me if interested 07976 274 781 Craig.

Oh ps, if right size, what Mbt has he got ?

If no one interested in swaps, gonna go on flea bay


----------



## Alan Whicker (12 Oct 2010)

Cheers Sully, I'll pass this on to my brother.


----------



## Sully (12 Oct 2010)

ok pal, Thanks


----------



## Alan Whicker (15 Oct 2010)

Sorry for the delay - he's abroad at the moment. He'll have a look when he gets back.


----------



## Sully (18 Oct 2010)

Ok mate, no problem, may look to sell 
Craig


----------



## Sully (1 Nov 2010)

Bike still available for swaps ???
Craig 07976 274 781


----------

